# Windows 10 Ethernet connection randomly disconnects



## RevoLand (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello,

So this issue has been annoying me since i have changed my old i5-4670 with a ryzen.

Ethernet: Realtek 8111H (MSI X370 Gaming Plus)
Modem/Router: Airties Air 5760

What i have tried so far to fix my issue:

Re-installing Windows
Updating Ryzen chipset drivers
Updating Realtek LAN drivers (both from MSI & Realtek)
Updating MSI' LAN releated drivers (MSI Gaming Lan Manager)
Replacing ethernet cable
Restarting router to factory settings
Still no luck, keeps happening randomly. Sometimes it is stable for days then it is not stable for 20 mins. Happening when gaming or idle, or while streaming via steam link.
Windows' own issue fixer thingy fix the issue for the moment, re-plugging the cable, disabling & enabling the ethernet adapter also fixes the issue for the moment. 
Also i am the only one having this issue in the network, TV and phones are still connected to wifi.

It is started to be real annoying, so time to get help to fix the issue from TPU. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 18, 2018)

Is it too late to RMA this motherboard ?


----------



## RevoLand (Mar 18, 2018)

blobster21 said:


> Is it too late to RMA this motherboard ?


Probably, i've bought the motherboard over amazon and only has 30 day RMA support for Turkey.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 18, 2018)

If it's really troublesome (which it is, judging by the random occurences), you could always disable the faulty 8111H chip, and buy a cheap GB nic to put in a spare PCI-e slot.

If you can't fix it, do your best to work around it


----------



## RevoLand (Mar 18, 2018)

blobster21 said:


> If it's really troublesome (which it is, judging by the random occurences), you could always disable the faulty 8111H chip, and buy a cheap GB nic to put in a spare PCI-e slot.
> 
> If you can't fix it, do your best to work around it


Going to get Tp-link TG-3468 as it is not too costy, any alternatives to suggest or?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2018)

What does it say the status of the adapter is when it isn't working?  Cable Unplugged? Identifying?

Have you tried a different port on the router?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 18, 2018)

Only say to check is with another adapter. If that is good, the one on the board went bad and you can rma to company.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 18, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Have you tried a different port on the router?


My immediate thought too. I personally have had two routers over the years where one or more ports went bad. 

And it is important to verify when this computer disconnects that it is only this computer that has problems. That is, when this computer disconnects, can other connected devices get out okay?

At this point, I don't see where the problem has been isolated to this single computer.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 18, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> At this point, I don't see where the problem has been isolated to this single computer.





RevoLand said:


> Also i am the only one having this issue in the network, TV and phones are still connected to wifi.


I don't think he was only talking about TV and phones when he mentioned the only one having this issue on the network...but still worth confirmation.


----------



## RevoLand (Mar 18, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> What does it say the status of the adapter is when it isn't working?  Cable Unplugged? Identifying?
> 
> Have you tried a different port on the router?





Bill_Bright said:


> My immediate thought too. I personally have had two routers over the years where one or more ports went bad.
> 
> And it is important to verify when this computer disconnects that it is only this computer that has problems. That is, when this computer disconnects, can other connected devices get out okay?
> 
> At this point, I don't see where the problem has been isolated to this single computer.


I've already tried with a different port on modem, it is on LAN2 atm but will try with LAN3 or LAN4 as soon as it drops, also will report what windows says. It hasn't been dropped since this morning.

Also while waiting for my mobo/cpu to get delivered, i was using my old notebook with connected to LAN port from same ports/same cable, it had no error like this.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Its a rarity but sometimes if there is a fault with the ISPs equipment from curb cabinet to your home or from curbcabinet to Central Office or Cable Office it can cause such oddities, even bridge taps can cause it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2018)

blobster21 said:


> If it's really troublesome (which it is, judging by the random occurrences), you could always disable the faulty 8111H chip, and buy a cheap GB nic to put in a spare PCI-e slot.


This or you can go with a USB LAN adapter. I recommend them all the time for people who have LAN ports that are faulty for whatever reason. Linksys make really good ones.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 18, 2018)

I suggest checking out the event log in Windows. It's likely going to tell you why (to some degree,) why the network connection was lost. I haven't had this issue with wired connections but, with wireless it has almost always come down to drivers or a strange software bug which boiled down to how the driver operates.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I suggest checking out the event log in Windows. It's likely going to tell you why (to some degree,) why the network connection was lost. I haven't had this issue with wired connections but, with wireless it has almost always come down to drivers or a strange software bug which boiled down to how the driver operates.



Drivers and certain antivirus software or vpn related stuff.


----------



## RevoLand (Mar 19, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I suggest checking out the event log in Windows. It's likely going to tell you why (to some degree,) why the network connection was lost. I haven't had this issue with wired connections but, with wireless it has almost always come down to drivers or a strange software bug which boiled down to how the driver operates.


As it happens randomly and always happens on a bad time, i have forgot to check the logs and it has been hours already.

I've bought the tp-link adapter, should arrive by tomorrow or wednesday, hoping that will fix my issue. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks again!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 19, 2018)

Windows 10 64 March 2018 update has given me 2 problems:
Laptop with 0xc000021a error, BSOD.  Had to reset Windows, could not find a fix that worked via CMD.

Desktop wireless adapter (TP-Link  WDN-4800) kicked off and Windows error report said a wired adapter was not plugged in (wrong message).
Device manger said software was not installed.  Tried to install 2 versions and software indicated hardware was not found.
Had to to do a soft uninstall via device manager and reboot so adapter could be recognized. (worked)
Did a Windows reset of June 1709 , via USB drive, with the box checked for download updates.
Also checked boxes for keep files and settings.
When completed ran Windows update for only 3 more updates, then ran Disk Cleanup for old OS.

*EDIT: Found this info at Newegg.com in review section:*

Thank you for sharing your experience with our Archer T9E AC1900 PCIe Wi-Fi Adapter. If by chance you're using the adapter in a Windows 10 system, please note the* Fall Creators Update has affected the compatibility and performance of some PCIe Wi-Fi Adapters, including our Archer T9E.* Our development team is diligently working to address driver compatibility; however in the meantime they've discovered that updating Windows 10 to the 17025 Insider Preview Build resolves the driver compatibility issue. To install this build, you'll need to join the free Windows Insider Program at https://insider.windows.com

Our Support Team is always happy to listen, and answer any questions you might have about our products. Please feel free to e-mail USSupportTeam@TP-Link.com and we'll gladly have a Support Agent follow up with you directly.

Best Regards,
TP-Link Customer Support


----------



## RevoLand (Mar 22, 2018)

RevoLand said:


> As it happens randomly and always happens on a bad time, i have forgot to check the logs and it has been hours already.
> 
> I've bought the tp-link adapter, should arrive by tomorrow or wednesday, hoping that will fix my issue. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks again!


So i've been using the tp-link adapter for 1.5 days and it still happens. It says "Unidentified network - No internet access" in Windows and i can't access to my modem's interface etc. (Only through my computer)

After Windows restarts the ethernet adapter it gets fixed and says - Ethernet 3 doesn't have a valid ip configuration
Here is the result of ipconfig/all after getting disconnected.







The picture is taken at 14:31 so Lease Expiration can't be the issue. Thanks in advance


----------

